# How big a circle - baguazhang



## Xue Sheng (May 10, 2010)

How big is the average Bagua circle as it applies to the style and to circle walking?

Is there actually an average size?


----------



## PDQ126 (May 10, 2010)

The circle for classical and 8 animal are easy to messure. Use a bo staff, 1" above your head, lay it down. Mark the middle spot, then put a mark at each end on the ground. Turn staf 90 degrees and put marks on the ground at the end. now turn 45 degrees and agian place marks on the ground at the ends of the staff, turn once more 90 and place the last marks. This is the average Pa Kua circle for your height. Now it does change with Pa Kua Tao, Spear, Snake, Etc. But for general use this is the start.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 10, 2010)

Oh in that case we're talking a 9 foot 1 inch diameter... I am a mountain of a man after all 

Thank you, I was just wondering, and if I base my response in reality it is more like  6'2" diameter

I use to do a couple of forms from 2 different bagua styles and I am thinking about maybe walking the circle again.


----------



## clfsean (May 10, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Oh in that case we're talking a 9 foot1 inch diameter... I am a mountain of a man after all
> 
> Thank you, I was just wondering, and if I base my response in reality it is more like  6'2" diameter
> 
> I use to do a couple of forms from 2 different bagua styles and I am thinking about maybe walking the circle again.



There's a pic I've seen before Jiang Rong Qiao walking a circle... about the size of backyard swimming pool. I'll see if I can rummage that up.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 10, 2010)

clfsean said:


> There's a pic I've seen before Jiang Rong Qiao walking a circle... about the size of backyard swimming pool. I'll see if I can rummage that up.


 
I'd like to see that because my first Sifu had us walk a circle about that size. However I can't do that in my basement... well at least not without slamming into a wall every now and then


----------



## clfsean (May 10, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> I'd like to see that because my first Sifu had us walk a circle about that size. However I can't do that in my basement... well at least not without slamming into a wall every now and then



I have a feeling a lot circle "sizes" are dependent on space available or object lesson (walking, entering, cutting, posting, etc...)

Don't forget some bagua has linear walking components & drill like Gao.


----------



## ggg214 (May 10, 2010)

8 steps a circle for a beginner.

in senior level, it can be 3 steps a circle.


----------



## David43515 (May 11, 2010)

I think Mike Patterson was saying 8 steps is average size, but I`ve seen Adam Hsu practice steps so tight it looked like he was doing laps around a single linolium tile about 1 foot on a side.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 12, 2010)

David43515 said:


> I think Mike Patterson was saying 8 steps is average size, but I`ve seen Adam Hsu practice steps so tight it looked like he was doing laps around a single linolium tile about 1 foot on a side.


 
Adam Hsu is also Xingyiquan but I do not know what style. In Shanxi there is circle walking that is taught as a high level form that is like a very tight circle walk


----------



## 72ronin (May 12, 2010)

One method is to squat down extending one leg/foot out, keeping other foot under you at core area, then spin around and scribe out a circle with your extended foot.  This measures 8 steps for the persons individual size.


----------



## blindsage (May 14, 2010)

Xue the answer is yes and no. Some teachers specifically teach a certain size circle, others are a little more open. IMO, as long as you are adhering to the proper principles and body mechanics then the size of your circle really depends on you and what you are practicing that session. And remember, the number 8 has specific cultural significance to the Chinese and often influences how some things are practiced, especially in BGZ, whether or not it is actually useful to the training.

BTW, suddenly on a Bagua kick?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 14, 2010)

blindsage said:


> BTW, suddenly on a Bagua kick?


 
It just kind of hit me unexpectedly... I blame my knee


----------



## Ian Sinclair (Jul 10, 2010)

The walking serves a purpose. That purpose has little to do with getting around a circle. 
The purpose is found in each step. With each step we are learning to adjust the position relative to the opponent while maintaining root and agility. 
In the beginning, balance root and proper structure are of paramount importance. As you improve, the teacher may start admonishing you to go lower and longer. 

Certain types of bagua walking will tend to set certain diameters for the circle. It makes sense to do so for beginners, depending on the style of walking. 

After a while, however, the circle is not as important as the current step. 
The footwork in Bagua is similar to the footwork in tai chi. That is, the root is of first importance. Next is agility. Agility is a function of root in martial arts, unlike other athletic endeavours. So cooking the thighs comes first. 


When we begin bagua walking, it is easiest to establish an 8-step circle. When done at a decent height, the diameter of the circle will be approximately you body height. That is a good size to work on the essential principles. 

For some styles of walking, the length of the step will never increase much. For others, the diameter of an 8-step circle will increase until the student has his or her thighs parallel with the floor.

As clfsean pointed out, some bagua styles don't even use circle walking at all.


----------



## ggg214 (Jul 11, 2010)

which style of bagua doesn't use circle walking?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 12, 2010)

ggg214 said:


> which style of bagua doesn't use circle walking?


 
Actually what was said was&#8230;



clfsean said:


> Don't forget some bagua has linear walking components & drill like Gao.


 
Which is true, some styles of Bagua have linear forms in them, but as far as I know they still have circle walking. I believe Gao style has a linear form

Much the same as some styles of Xingyiquan that have a circle walking component, but the main style is still linear (kinda sorta). I believe Shanxi Xingyi has a high level form that is circle walking but it is a very tight circle


----------

